# CHALLENGER



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

CHALLENGER

Now departing for Chicago Track 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEAQZIsaIew


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat video, just put you as a friend and subscribed to your channel. Love your layout, makes me want a challenger even more!! Isn't MTH stuff Great!! I have the Triplex, gotta get Ray to convert mine for me or I have to tear into it and try to do it myself so I can run it out on the outdoor layout!! Regal

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Blueregals Garden Railroading Home Page


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Regal.
Thanks for comments. I agree, the MTH range is a lot of fun. Makes some of the other stuff around 'a bit flat'
I have the Triplex. The smoking whistle is a bit tricky but works well once you have the nack.
Remember the whistle does NOT screw off. Just trickle the fluid gently down the side of the whistle (or use a syringe!)
Get outside and start running


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, great locos indeed!

Here's mine at the top of the 1.5% (1:67) hill -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WStdh2PXKM



And a tender ride behind her round my circuit -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WStdh2PXKM


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep the great video going guys!

Mainline: What make passenger cars do you run with the grey passenger Challenger? 


Thanks, Alan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video on a great layout. Challenger has always been a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 15 Jul 2010 02:42 AM 
Hi Regal.
Thanks for comments. I agree, the MTH range is a lot of fun. Makes some of the other stuff around 'a bit flat'
I have the Triplex. The smoking whistle is a bit tricky but works well once you have the nack.
Remember the whistle does NOT screw off. Just trickle the fluid gently down the side of the whistle (or use a syringe!)
Get outside and start running

I remember that on the Triplex, cause I'm the one who told you!!!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By adelmo on 15 Jul 2010 07:24 AM 
Keep the great video going guys!

Mainline: What make passenger cars do you run with the grey passenger Challenger? 


Thanks, Alan 


Hi Alan
Good question.
To be honest I normally run freight and not the Daylight cars that are on the video.
I could ask you the same question as we have run various including MTH NYC, Pennsyvania and Aristo UP heavywghts.
The later look slightly large and the MTH slightly small.
Whats the answer. There are plenty of Challengers out there
Trevor


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor: I have a set of LGB SP Daylight passenger cars that might go behind the grey challenger as a San Fran run. Thinking of going with an Aristo Baggage heavyweight as a Battery TIU car in between.
Hence the question on what your passenger cars.

Alan


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By adelmo on 17 Jul 2010 06:37 PM 
Trevor: I have a set of LGB SP Daylight passenger cars that might go behind the grey challenger as a San Fran run. Thinking of going with an Aristo Baggage heavyweight as a Battery TIU car in between.
Hence the question on what your passenger cars.

Alan 


Alan, I like the idea of (sufficient) battery power for running the Challenger on DCC.
This opens up lots of different tracks to run on with a good range of MTS facilities. I read once on MLS that the Aristo baggage heavywieght will accomodate the TIU.
Please let me know how you get on. I might go this route myself?
Trevor


----------

